# Freelancing



## Kerri (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm interested in freelancing, but I do not know where to begin! Any ideas, suggestions, or tips?


----------



## princess_jenilee (Mar 13, 2005)

Just go to a counter or MAC store and ask to talk 2 a manager about freelancing and I'm pretty sure they can answer your questions.  Be sure to have your best makeup on and dressing in all black or be kinda trendy helps.  You'll never know after becoming a freelancer u can work @ the counter!


----------



## Kerri (Mar 13, 2005)

Ok thanks for the tip!


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 13, 2005)

Freelancing is tricky (I'm going through this right now...) b/c there really isn't any certificate or state mandated lisencing process, it's all learning as you go and training w/ good people. I started at Nordies w/ Bobbi Brown, then moved to MAC, Laura Mercier, Hard Candy and Too Faced. Now I am working part time in a salon doing makeup for bridal/prom/special occasion stuff. I'd get started in a dept. store b/c they often have events and you can get a foot in the door. For MAC, I had to do a "makeup interview" where I had to actually DO the counter manager's makeup. IT WAS SCARY!! But I did ok, got hired. That's my advice...


----------



## Kerri (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions, mrsdivajen! ;D


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 21, 2010)

^ Mrsdivajen, That must have been SO scary i would of been trembling being so close and applying make-up to the manager!!


----------



## CherryAcid (Apr 22, 2010)

Well i am currently just getting started freelancing.  I am a qualified make-up artist and i have a full time job(not in make-up) so i got myself some cards made and i havent handed them out yet(in bridal shops etc) but i am working through word of mouth.


----------



## LC (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kerri* 

 
_I'm interested in freelancing, but I do not know where to begin! Any ideas, suggestions, or tips?_

 
freelancing for yourself or for MAC


----------



## Jishin (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a question too and I thought I'd fit perfectly in this topic.
I wanted to start freelancing too and I heard the Cinema Secrets foundation palettes were excellent. But where do I get it? I live in Belgium, Europe so a webshop would be great. I don't know if the official website ships to Europe so can anybody help me out, are send me a link with inexpensive foundations I can get my hands on.

Thanks alot!


----------



## LC (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jishin* 

 
_I have a question too and I thought I'd fit perfectly in this topic.
I wanted to start freelancing too and I heard the Cinema Secrets foundation palettes were excellent. But where do I get it? I live in Belgium, Europe so a webshop would be great. I don't know if the official website ships to Europe so can anybody help me out, are send me a link with inexpensive foundations I can get my hands on.

Thanks alot!_

 

Camera Ready Cosmetics: Brands, Cinema Secrets


----------



## singer82 (May 18, 2010)

I know this is a stupid question but what it freelancing exactly? I had a girl that worked at MAC store in Vegas asked if I had my makeup done there and I said no i did it. So she said I should do freelancing for MAC. I never did get what that means. I was going to try and go to school to be a makeup artist but the only one in my city is for cosmotology. And I'm not interested in hair or nails. I'm so lost I dont know what to do. I'm guessing you need some kind of experience to work at even a department store like JC Penny's makeup counters. I'm glad someone asked about this. HELP


----------



## singer82 (May 18, 2010)

You can freelance yourself? How does that all work exactly?


----------



## LC (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singer82* 

 
_You can freelance yourself? How does that all work exactly?_

 
means you just work for your self as a contractor. weddings, shoots, tv, etc

freelancing for mac just means you just go in and work on call when they know theyre going to have busy nights or if someone calls out.

also you don't need experience. I was hired to mac with no experience and also when I worked at a department store i saw more than 75% of the cosmetic girls get hired basically off the street


----------



## singer82 (May 21, 2010)

Did you have to do someones makeup to get hired? Is there anything added to the hiring process? thanks


----------



## LC (May 21, 2010)

well i was a perm employee so i'm not exactly sure if its the same process, but for me it was the first interview with the recruiter, the second interview was a demo on another person then an interview afterwards with 3 corporate people, then the 3rd interview was with the store mgr.  i'm assuming as a freelancer you'd just do the first 2 interviews since you wouldnt be assigned to a specific store and wouldnt need to interview w/ a store mgr.  like i said though, ive never freelanced so im not 100% sure


----------

